# For those who inject



## HUCK (Feb 15, 2010)

What is your fav liquid to use beer,broth,apple juice,dr.pepper,water or what? Is there a different liquid for each meat?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I use mostly water. Mixed according to directions with FAB P except for replacing part of the water with one small can of Pineapple Juice. Works wonders for both pork and beef. 

http://www.theingredientstore.com

Tell em I sent ya. Maybe they give you something free...or charge you twice the price Who knows?

bigwheel


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 16, 2010)

Plain ole Apple Juice nothing fancy but it works.


----------



## Bbqbrad (Feb 16, 2010)

I inject Butts and Brisket. Different injections for each. Pork is Apple Juice based, and Brisket is Fab - B


----------



## HUCK (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you add rub to the liquid?


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 17, 2010)

FAB


----------



## Kosmos Q (Feb 17, 2010)

I use Peach Nectar with Kosmo's Pork, and Beef Broth with Kosmo's Beef. Hehe sorry had to do it guys.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 18, 2010)

My team is going to try the whole line of butcher bbq products this season. I'll keep you posted on scores.
Were using Wagu too so it may be overkill or ruin the quality of the wagu. Who knows??? 

P.S. thanks for the cool utube vids.


----------



## HUCK (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys more practice ahead. God I love playing with fire.  Tri-tip keep us posted good,bad or ulgy.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 27, 2010)

HUCK said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback guys more practice ahead. God I love playing with fire.  Tri-tip keep us posted good,bad or ulgy.



Will do! First comp for us is Apr 10th.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 10, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> HUCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that's today!  Good Luck!  Nothin better than takin' a walk.


----------

